# Any WOC fans of the Illamasqua brand?



## Curly1908 (Apr 6, 2010)

Share with me what you love from this line!


----------



## CGM (Apr 7, 2010)

I love the shadows and the Rich Liquid Foundation!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 7, 2010)

I love their blushes, both powder & cream. The pigment quality is greatl Here are some swatches:

Because I'm worth it ... |Vex in the City

Illamasqua blushes - Sin & Thrust |Vex in the City

My only complaint is that the powder blushes need to be handled with care. One of them cracked in the pan and then consequently shattered and I'd barely touched it! The same thing happened to a blogger who had one in her make-up bag.

The pigments are gorgeous. I have Excite (I think). I also have the powdered metal in Erzule, which is the most flattering on WOC.

Their Rich Liquid Foundation is on my wishlist. Their new collection Body Electrics is out on Friday.


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 7, 2010)

The nail polish shades and consistency are amazing. I have a neon pink and a gorgeous coral from them.

The blushes are lovely too: really nice, pigmented colours, but mine also broke into pieces and when the colour gets onto other things (in my bag/clothes/makeup drawers)....it takes work to get the pigment out!


----------



## BKTrinVincy (Apr 7, 2010)

intense lipgloss in firece

kiss blush


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_The nail polish shades and consistency are amazing. I have a neon pink and a gorgeous coral from them.
The blushes are lovely too: really nice, pigmented colours, but mine also broke into pieces and when the colour gets onto other things (in my bag/clothes/makeup drawers)....it takes work to get the pigment out!_

 
Yes!! I tried to press my blush - and failed miserably. It didn't take to the alcohol at all and my hands were stained for about 2 days!!

I'm going to repurchase it though, the colour was gorgeous.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BKTrinVincy* 

 
_intense lipgloss in firece

kiss blush_

 
"Fierce" is definitely on my wish list!

Keep 'em coming, ladies!


----------



## L281173 (Apr 11, 2010)

The eyeshadows are gorgeous, but the entire line is too expensive for me.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_*I love their blushes*, both powder & cream. The pigment quality is greatl Here are some swatches:

Because I'm worth it ... |Vex in the City

Illamasqua blushes - Sin & Thrust |Vex in the City

My only complaint is that the powder blushes need to be handled with care. One of them cracked in the pan and then consequently shattered and I'd barely touched it! The same thing happened to a blogger who had one in her make-up bag.

The pigments are gorgeous. I have Excite (I think). I also have the powdered metal in Erzule, which is the most flattering on WOC.

Their Rich Liquid Foundation is on my wishlist. Their new collection Body Electrics is out on Friday._

 
I love their powder blushers and their pigment excite and panic are my  favourite blushers. I didn't care for the foundation too much as the coverage was too heavy for me..


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 12, 2010)

I swatched the shadows when they debuted in NYC, and I didn't like them.  A little to pricey for the color payoff if you ask me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2010)

I love their powder blushes and the Intense Lipglosses. Right now I only have 1 blush and about 3 of the lipglosses. I wouild like more of their blushes.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 12, 2010)

Illmasaqua Blush fan checking in...

I love Nymph and Exposed. Those are probably hands down my favorites. Favorite Lip Gloss is 'Petulant' -- followed by 'Fierce.'

I like the polishes okay... Phallic is probably the only one I will keep. Many of the others look like something I can get cheaper. But their staying power is awesome. Phallic lasted a full week on me... which is basically unheard of. I keep manicures perfect for 48 hours, tops.

Metal creams are awesome. I love ALL of them... especially Solstice and Surge. They DO crease if you use a lot... but if you spread them sparingly over a base, they last a lot longer.

The only things I really DON'T like by Illamasqua are their eyeshadows (complete garbage), and foundations. The liquids are unimpressive and that powder mess they hock is just... NO.

I want them to do better with the eyeshadows, because if Wet n' Wild can get the pigmentation and blendability down... Illamasqua has no excuse.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_Illmasaqua Blush fan checking in...

I love Nymph and Exposed. Those are probably hands down my favorites. Favorite Lip Gloss is 'Petulant' -- followed by 'Fierce.'

I like the polishes okay... Phallic is probably the only one I will keep. Many of the others look like something I can get cheaper. But their staying power is awesome. Phallic lasted a full week on me... which is basically unheard of. I keep manicures perfect for 48 hours, tops.

Metal creams are awesome. I love ALL of them... especially Solstice and Surge. They DO crease if you use a lot... but if you spread them sparingly over a base, they last a lot longer.

The only things I really DON'T like by Illamasqua are their eyeshadows (complete garbage), and foundations. The liquids are unimpressive and that powder mess they hock is just... NO.

I want them to do better with the eyeshadows, because if Wet n' Wild can get the pigmentation and blendability down... Illamasqua has no excuse._

 
I knew I forgot something! The Metal cremes I have 2 of them. The fact that I forgot means I don't put them to use enough. I have Enrapature and Soltice. The blush I own is Tweak and I have Fierce, Petulant,and Frenzy Intense Lipglosses.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jul 12, 2010)

liquid metal in gold... *gasp* has to be the most gorgeous product ive ever seen


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_liquid metal in gold... *gasp* has to be the most gorgeous product ive ever seen_

 

Ooooohhhh then you need to check out MUFE's Aqua Cream in the same hue. Difference is... the AC doesn't crease or smudge once it sets. I love them both... but I use the Aqua Cream more for practical purposes. 

Illamasqua Soltice is easier to mix with other things though. Once the Aqua Cream sets... it's a wrap!


----------



## sss215 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am familiar with it, but haven't branched over to their section at sephora yet.  soon, been hearing good things.


----------



## angelynv (Jul 16, 2010)

How do Ilamasqa cream blushes compare to MUFE HD blushes? I ask because I really want the MUFE HD blushes as I have issues with blushes migrating throughout the day and looking blotchy. Problem is I cant get MUFE products in the UK for a decent price, so am looking for a UK available alternative.

Thanks


----------



## doomkitteh (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the 'Dixie' cream blush.


----------



## mturner0516 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have and love the blush Thrust....very pigmented.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 7, 2010)

I have been wanting to try this brand for a LONG time but it has been unavailable in Australia... until now! In a few months we are getting an Illamasqua counter right next door the the MAC counter at one of our big department stores in Melbourne. Can't wait!


----------



## mevish (Aug 9, 2010)

fIERCE LIPGLOSS


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 10, 2010)

I purchased a ton of Illamasqua eye shadows, cream eye shadows and concealer and lipgloss from a blog sale.  The concealer is my everyday concealer, the lip gloss is pretty nice but the eye shadows are not very good. From the 20+ eye shadows that I purchased I still have not found one that I like. The powder eye shadows are not very vibrant and the cream eye shadows crease like crazy.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## shimmergrass (Oct 22, 2010)

i am planning to get the cream blush in rude. i have seen it and been wanting it for a while


----------



## lenchen (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree! the powder blushers are very delicate.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 22, 2010)

I ordered a blush with the Sephora sale so I'll be sure to handle it with care!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2010)

I just bought the eyeliner cake from this brand in the Sephora F&F sale. I'm excited to get it here. I've heard such good things about it. This will be my 1st time using an eyeliner cake. I'm very comfortable around liquid and gel liners so how hard could this be?


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm wearing the gloss in Fierce right now.  I like it.  It's much more subtle/wearable on me than in swatches.  No taste to it.  Mild fragrance.  Not sticky.  It's like a less creamy version of a cremesheen.


----------



## amynicolaox (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm an NC40 - and I adore the blusher in Hussy beautiful bright pink! I love their Intense lipglosses in Fume and Move! I also am a big fan of the lipstick in Obey - I usually pair it with a nude lipgloss and it makes it much more wearable for me.


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 30, 2010)

I seriously cannot wait to get my hands on a few products from this line!! Esp the powder blush and lipsticks.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 15, 2010)

Adnegveill35 said:


> I seriously cannot wait to get my hands on a few products from this line!! Esp the powder blush and lipsticks.


	HAHA ME TOOOOO!! it's amazing that they ship internationally!  My christmas wishlist will be able to last me a few lifetime.HAHA!


----------



## sss215 (Apr 24, 2011)

I finally have been able to try the line, which is sold at only one Sephora in my area.   The colors instantly reeled me in and quickly I became hooked! 

  	I am loving the shadows that I recently purchased.  Intense: a deep teal blue that is more blue than green and stunning on!  and Drama: a deep dark blue gray that is beautiful and unique as well.     I have found that despite earlier reviews out there, these new batches are really easy to blend and very pigmented.   I use a MAC 239, 242 and 252 brush with them and a MAC 217 or crown C433 to blend and I'm loving the results.  One thing I have notices that the shadows are very finely milled so you have to lightly pick up color.   Use them like pigments and press the color into the brush.  

  	If you get a chance, check them out.    I hope to haul Never, Sadist (blues) and Stalk: a green (looks like teal, but with more green) very soon.     

  	As for the blushes... they are HOT! They are very pigmented and long wearing as well.  Grab Excite if you like apricot/coral, Panic if you like Exhibit A, but want something more red and Thrust if you love magenta pink.   

  	The lip products are beautiful as well.  I am still getting my feet wet on that side of the line.  I need more time because they have quite a range.  So far, I know the lipglosses are not sticky at all.  That right there is a winner with me.  I'll report back soon!


----------



## nazih09 (Apr 24, 2011)

I want to get my hands on Hussy now, since alot of people are saying it's similar to alpha girl but more pigmented


----------



## sss215 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am wearing Panic blush now and its amazing!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 25, 2011)

While I will admit Im not a fan of their eyeshadows I believe their blushers are worth every penny.
  	I have
  	Thrust
  	Tweak
  	Sin
  	Panic

  	Yum all the way around.


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm loving Excite blush (great peachy coral blush!) and I'm hoping to get my hands on Thrust soon.


----------



## honybr (Apr 27, 2011)

Co-signing on the hotness of Excite.  That is one gorgeous color.  It's great alone and looks nicely with other blushes to add a sheen/shimmer (I've used Taj Mahal, Albatross, and the light side of MA).

  	I also have Beg and it's quickly becoming my go to blush.  It's a great pinkish brown that looks great on chocolate skin.  Very natural but still a bit of pow. 

  	I've got my eye on Thrust now.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 27, 2011)

Lately, I have been hearing you guys mention this brand and speak highly on their products.  Are their blushes along the same quality as Nars blushes ?? I've heard Excite, Panic, Tweak, and Thrust mentioned as good recs.  Are any of these blush colors similar to some Nars colors ??  Since you guys are saying these are some good blushes, I might be interested in trying one but I dont want to have too many blushes that are similar in color.  Are there any Illamasqua blushes that are unique/ different than any Nars blushes ??


----------



## sss215 (Apr 28, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> Lately, I have been hearing you guys mention this brand and speak highly on their products.  Are their blushes along the same quality as Nars blushes ?? I've heard Excite, Panic, Tweak, and Thrust mentioned as good recs.  Are any of these blush colors similar to some Nars colors ??  Since you guys are saying these are some good blushes, I might be interested in trying one but I dont want to have too many blushes that are similar in color.  Are there any Illamasqua blushes that are unique/ different than any Nars blushes ??



 	All the blushes that I have seen are matte. That is the biggested difference than what Nars offers.    They are just as pigmented as Nars blushes, finely milled, blendable and long wearing.   I wore Panic the other day after testing and it stayed on for a long time.  I am an oily girl, so a nice long wearing blush is welcomed!   

  	Panic instantly looked to me like Exihibit A.  Bright and pungent, but its not orange, its more of a cherry red orange. They are similar beacuse they both pack the same punch!  

  	Excite and Lover are in the same family as the NARS corals/peach/apricots, but still different.    Tweak is a strawberry that I don't think NARS has.  Thrust reminds me a little of MAC's Band of Roses.    I really don't think the Illamasqua colors are dupeable, they just fill out the range of everything else out there.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you Sss215 for that great review.   My local Sephora doesnt have Illamasqua, although I might go to the city and check this brand out.  Its always nice to have a variety of different cosmetics.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 28, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *sss215* 



		 			I finally have been able to try the line, which is sold at only one Sephora in my area.   The colors instantly reeled me in and quickly I became hooked! 


 		 			As for the blushes... they are HOT! They are very pigmented and long wearing as well.  Grab Excite if you like apricot/coral, Panic if you like Exhibit A, but want something more red and Thrust if you love magenta pink.  


 	 		Was this the Sephora in King of Prussia?  I was drooling over the nail polishes and the Excite blush last week!  I may get it next month.

 	 		I've stepped away from Illamasqua for awhile after I bought the liquid metal shadow quad and it was an epic fail on my oily lids.  The product kept creasing no matter what I did.  So now it sits in my purse as an emergency color base.  The blushes and nail polishes have me ready to come back though.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 28, 2011)

^sure was.  i hardly go to that one, so when i saw everything for the 1st time i was excited. I wasn't too impressed with the cream shadows... most of the items were good.   the lip products are wonderful!


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't have too many products of their's asI just started purchasing. I love their lipsticks as they are not afraid to go out of the box with intense colors.
  I think it's a great quality brand but that's  me.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have the Excite blush and believe that it is excellent quality on par with Nars blushes. I'm thinking about getting the gleam cream in supernatural but it might be too similar to the Nars multiple in south beach that I already own.   I've noticed that the illamasqua website has pretty good sales. I haven't pulled the trigger bc shipping to the US was a little more than I wanted to pay.


----------



## lexielex (Dec 12, 2013)

I use their Skin Base foundation  and I like it and I have the blusher in Hussy and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Debbs (Dec 12, 2013)

The pressed powder IMO is the best thing since sliced bread. I use it as a all over finisher with a large fluffy brush and it really gives a flawless look  while keeping oil/shine under control. You just need a small amount but I see myself replacing when its all done.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 12, 2013)

Which shade do you use for the powder?  





Debbs said:


> The pressed powder IMO is the best thing since sliced bread. I use it as a all over finisher with a large fluffy brush and it really gives a flawless look  while keeping oil/shine under control. You just need a small amount but I see myself replacing when its all done.


----------



## Debbs (Dec 13, 2013)

It is a powder compact with lightly milled white powder that you buff in . It's universal IMO


----------



## Beryl (Dec 20, 2013)

I have been looking at their shop online but so far undecided as to what to buy from the Illamasqua brand.


----------

